# Age of ehMac



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

*The Age of EhMac*

I was reading a post the other day about how the daughter of a member was heading off to university next year, which would mean I'm roughly the same age as his daughter. That got me thinking, what's the average age around here?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There may be a poll around but why not start a new one

y'know 
Under 15
15-25
25-40
40-60
60+

or some such


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

20 years.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

34 here


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

trump said:


> I was reading a post the other day about how the daughter of a member was heading off to university next year, which would mean I'm roughly the same age as his daughter. That got me thinking, what's the average age around here?


Eyem Foarteefyvv. Prolly cloas tu avrij, mebbee?


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

ya know, I did forget that crucial element of this thread - the poll. Is it possible for admin to change that?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am in that 40-60 bracket.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

100-1000


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

I am very close to entering Dr. G's Bracket.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

i'm 18 and quite proud of that.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

26


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

*In Dog Years*

287

SNAFU althoughmypawisunderme


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dr. G and I are a few months apart 

I remember an international board of ummmm "industry insiders" shall we say  - we all got laugh thinking we EACH were the oldest amongst a bunch of younger geeks...WRONG.......


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I was never one to hide from age. I turned 61 last June 25.

So what?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Closer to 40 than 25


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Derrick said:


> Closer to 40 than 25


Ah, so we should guess you are between 33?

And why would you bother to give clues?

You are either honest or not.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Under 25 here


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm a Dirty 30 year old


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Older than comprehab, younger than Sinc.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

You should never ask a woman her age. 

But I'm 28.


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm 20... good times...


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I was born 40 days before the Mac II and SE were introduced.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Age of ehMac: As created by trump. I just added the poll. Like any normal poll, who voted where is hidden, but feel to post to let people know how many years you've weathered!

On a side note, I guess it's possible to add a poll to a thread after the fact using the merge method this way. Interesting.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Didn't like the brackets (would have been lumped in with the 50 year olds and they are old) so voted x9.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Methinks, Dr. G, MacDoc, and I are of the same vintage!


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

Ah goodtimes here at 21


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

907.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

31, going on 32 in November.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chipper, another "child of the 60's". Right on, brother!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

59.5............

:d


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

seems pretty spread out, interesting 
(nice poll btw)


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

39 and not so sure about that 4-0 number!


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Right on fellow 39!

1966 was a good year.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm coming out of the closet after seeing Ramboman and mrjimmy's posts. Yah baby 1966 kicks a**!! I intend to face 40 kicking and screaming all the way.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

60 +


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I think 1957 was a good year.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

41.

"It's a sad man my friend,
Who's living in his own skin,
And can't stand the company..."
Springsteen


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I like the brackets. In normal polls where they go by 10s, I have just gone up one, where this way, I get to still pretend I'm with the 20s.

But really, I stopped trusting myself this summer.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

25-35
I'm approaching the higher end of this category.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

43 - I was beginning to think I was the only one in my 40's.
I am told I look much younger though. When I was in my 20's I hated that cause everyone thought I was a teenager and treated me that way.
Now, I am enjoying people telling me I look like early 30's. YAAAAAAyyyyyyy


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Cameo said:


> 43 - I was beginning to think I was the only one in my 40's.
> I am told I look much younger though. When I was in my 20's I hated that cause everyone thought I was a teenager and treated me that way.
> Now, I am enjoying people telling me I look like early 30's. YAAAAAAyyyyyyy


Cameo, I have seen your picture and you most certainly do not look 43! Wow - whatever you're doing, keep it up!


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Seems to be a few horses on fire here. Interesting.

Moi? J'ai trente et deux point neuf ans. Close to the "Year of Christ". Yikes!


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Chipper, another "child of the 60's". Right on, brother!


Ha ha, Dr. G - that should be, "Right on, sister!"


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

28. 

what's it to ya?


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Every time I check off one of these age things now, I have to go further and further down the list....

47 isn't THAT old, is it?


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

33

Anyone else find the symentrical distribution of the ages interesting?


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm 17...where are all the other younger ehMacers? I know you're out there! 

I can only hope I reach the ripe old age of 907 like Doug has.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Cameo said:


> 43 - I was beginning to think I was the only one in my 40's.
> I am told I look much younger though. When I was in my 20's I hated that cause everyone thought I was a teenager and treated me that way.
> Now, I am enjoying people telling me I look like early 30's. YAAAAAAyyyyyyy



Me too  When freshly shaven I still get ID at the beer store. I only hope I can keep it up!

I'm 29 BTW


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Digital_Gary said:


> Me too  When freshly shaven I still get ID at the beer store. I only hope I can keep it up!
> 
> I'm 29 BTW


 I know I've entered the next 'stage' because when I was IDed recently, it felt a little good. 

29 going on 60.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

43 in couple of weeks. I'm hoping my 50's and 60's are as much better as my 40's are compared to my 30's.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm with Dr G and Macdoc and a few others


OK, 51 if anyone really needs to know

Young enough to remember, old enough to know...

Cheers!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

12!!!


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

44 years


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

34. I think.

I've lost count.

I'll be 35 in April.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

bhil said:


> Anyone else find the symentrical distribution of the ages interesting?


I like the nice bell-curve we've got going.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

How about...70's stomping ground.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I've been so busy, I missed this thread (and have been rather absent). But to those that don't know, I'm 14 years and two months. Hopefully soon I will have more time to read through this and hear about all the memories from the sixties.

P.S. I'm terribly sorry Dr. G that I missed your birthday. Please accept my apology. Happy Belated! I will arrange some doixe licks by proxy as your present


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm in the largest group on this particular poll.

First time for THAT! At least around here.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Clarify please *



dolawren said:


> How about...70's stomping ground.


do you mean the '70's or age 70's 

I hereby claim senior senior status at 73 LOL


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Who knew Chipper was a girl?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Carex said:


> Who knew Chipper was a girl?


I did!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Brian Scully said:


> I hereby claim senior senior status at 73 LOL


Cool!

I here-by start a *plebiscite* to create a Senior Citizen category for anyone at least one year older than me.......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sorry, Chipper. Right on Sister!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

26.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

25, and life is good.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Just under 2 weeks until the big 2-0


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Feeling alive at 35!!


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

be 59 in early January - & proud to be constantly learning NEW stuff!!


----------



## yourgrass (Jul 6, 2005)

17-year-old here! I only ever read the board these days.
I actually went to school with Dr. G's son, but Dr. G doesn't know that yet.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

25 here.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

yourgrass, in which school did you know Stephen?


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

942 months here. Do I qualify for anything?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, that qualifies you as the resident adviser to the rest of us!


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

lotus said:


> 942 months here. Do I qualify for anything?


 OAS 

I will live my 52nd year again as my had me convinced last year I was 52. That's how often I think about my age. (oooorrr! just how bright I am)


----------

